# It was 8 already czy It was already 8



## gloriaa

kontekst: "When I had realised that it's 8 already/ it's already 8 I had no other choice than to go to school."
Czy są w powyższym zdaniu jakieś błędy?


----------



## Sowka

Cześć 

Since I don't speak Polish, I'll answer in English. I think that both positions of "already" are possible. To me, the first one sounds more impatient. But I'm not a native speaker, so you may want to wait for more replies. There are several threads in the English Only forum on this topic. This one may be particularly interesting for you.


----------



## LilianaB

When I had realized (realised in BE) that it *was *eight already or that it *was* already eight. (you have it right in the title).
And, yes, already can be in both positions, depending on the context.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

"It was 8 already" czy "It was already 8" czy "Already it was 8"  --  I don't think any of these are grammatically wrong, but the more natural one to my midwestern USA ear is "It was already 8".

Ak


----------



## Oletta

_It was already 8_ is grammatically correct  (the only correct answer in a vast variety of English tests) and sounds natural, the other solution might be spoken/informal.


----------



## LilianaB

_It was eight, already_ -- is correct as well in the right context. Many school tests are one-sided, and do not have that much to do with real language.


----------



## Oletta

LilianaB said:


> _It was eight, already_ -- is correct as well in the right context. Many school tests are one-sided, and do not have that much to do with real language.



Exactly, the comma explains the spoken usage. As it comes to the professional grammar tests, I wouldn't agree with you, they base on real language....


----------



## LilianaB

It depends. Good schools do, but many schools prepare tests in such a way that only one answer is considered correct, when in fact two or free fit, when used in the right context.


----------

